# Permits, permits!!



## dzohni (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello!
I'm an expat in south africa, and all these permits requirements and conditions are driving me crazy!
does anyone know about the spousal permit? my husband is south african, so can i apply for this permit?
the phrase on home affairs site is not very clear, it says:

"This category applies to a person who has been the spouse of a South African Citizen or permanent resident for a period of five years"

does this mean we have to have been married for five years, or that he should've been a permanent resident for five years???

help!!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

dzohni said:


> does anyone know about the spousal permit? my husband is south african, so can i apply for this permit?
> the phrase on home affairs site is not very clear, it says:
> 
> "This category applies to a person who has been the spouse of a South African Citizen or permanent resident for a period of five years"
> ...


 Exactly, you have to be married for 5 years to apply for a PERMANENT residency so you can freely apply for a spousal temporary residency permit.


----------

